# turbo or supercharger question



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

im sorry to bring up a subject thats not related to plowing, but i dont have much to go on, i cant find much info on putting a turbo or supercharger on my 93 6cyl wrangler, i no from a mecianic's point of veiw its a dumb idea, but this jeep is my toy, i plow with it, bog with it, and even though its not my everyday vehical, i drive it almost everyday. i figure that i might get some real info on here because theres some jeep wiz's, that and im sure ill find someone that will listen to me rather than shrug it off and say "theres no point or its a dumb idea". on the net i cant find much info on doing this or spec's of the rite way. the parts i need i cant find like the computer managment, does any one know where i can get a computer or a piggy back for a supercharger, if not for a turbo? the injectors i can get but what pressure do i need, do i need a differnt fuel pump, and will i need to change my timing? what would happen if i just bolted my supercharger on and did nothing else, i no that it would really lean it out and i risk blowing my engine, but for the info i found on people that put a supercharger on there yj or tj they just bolted it on and left it, so what should i atleast do to be in the safe, i would rather do a supercharger because i already bought it, but would do a turbo if its easier. i would greatly apreaciate any and all input and help on this subject, thanks


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Here's some info, most for the 2.5 but it all should apply to the 4.0's also

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=507010

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=661277&highlight=turbo

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=376206&highlight=supercharger

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=195102&highlight=supercharger

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=133996&highlight=supercharger


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I may not be much help to you, but.....I will share my unqualified thoughts with you.

I presume you simply want more power. Sounds like you use the Jeep for work and play, and are not just looking for a novelty. I would think for the money you could put in a Chevy V8. Widely available, plenty of engine and transmission options, power, and most importantly, reliability.

Take a look at this website

http://www.novak-adapt.com/knowledge/chevy_buick_swap.htm


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

if you want forced induction and fun...look into throwing a cummins 3.9 in there. it fits and from what I have read works very well....


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I worked at a jeep modification shop for 1 1/2 years, and we (not me) put in a couple of superchargers into YJs and TJs. it helped the power but not for the price. also I know that 2 of them blew up the difs within a week. A supper charger has boost from low RPS up (nice for plowing) while a turbo is mostly in the upper RPM range. I think the bill for the supercharger installed was around 3K. a V8 will have more power and reliability. (If you change the WHOLE drive line to handle the power). 

I've seen a lot of jeeps with V8s and un-modified drive lines, I have a saying... "It's amazing what you can brake with a V8"


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

i see your guy's point of veiw, the only problem with the v8 is that i have done this to a few of my past jeeps and its fun but it starts with the v8 and all the little stuff that follows like the drives shafts, axles, spring helpers, mounts, brakes, ect, than wile im in the hole i may as well add the little extra stuff, tires, rims, lift. last v8 build i had $29,7?? on just parts then i got rear-ended (totaled) 6 months aftwards and the ins claimed it was worth $1,800, also i just want to try somthing new and differnt, never done a turbo or super before, and ill have a new saying for ya shortly, "its amazing what you can brake with forced induction and im stuck explaining how to fix it"

also wheres a good place to look for the stuff to make it compatable with the f.i. 4.0


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Elias4wdcenter.com has installed several supperchargers


----------



## MJD82 (Mar 4, 2009)

check out jpmagazine.com they did a 4.0 supercharger bolt on kit afew years ago on an xj if you search it on their site you should still be able to pull up the story. i forget who made it i think it was procharger.


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

on jeepfourm.com they gave me a number to this guy and ask him on the exact build, just wanted to see if these instructions sound rite, the computer and the injectors are fine, the fuel pump would be fine but should have an inline added ontop of the factory one, than have an FMU (8:1) installed, supposly thats it, sounds too simple, so i want a second opion before i do this just to make sure, thanks


----------

